# vaporesso veco one plus



## Faraaz (13/10/17)

Hi

Who has stock of the above mentioned kit & Coils

Prices Please


----------



## Slick (13/10/17)

@Vape Hyper 
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/vape-starter-kits/products/vaporesso-veco-one-plus-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------

